# Higgins Flightliner rennovation



## Cralmic (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, my restoration is almost done. Before/after pics

The first couple of pics are after I installed wheelset and was working on shifter.

I know there is a lot of debate over whether to rstore bikes or just clean up as much as
possible. This was a project for me with my boys and to build a cool bike. I will have it
completed within next week and will take to my Mom and if she can ride it and get exercise... 
well, it'll have a new home. 

I never found a serial number on the bike?? Don't know why?

We sandblasted the frame and repainted original color scheme.
Found the rat trap fork from a guy in Ohio
Crank has conversion kit and is now Shiamno Nexus
Shimano Nexus rear hub with internal 7-speed shift and drum brake
Front wheel has Nexus hub and quick release skewer
Shifter is suicide style and when completed will have crazy 8 billiard ball
Original handlebars... will end up with pointd grips
Dual kickstand and pedals from the era
Seat is actually a Schwinn but I picked it up for $15 and I like it!

What I have to do:
finsih wiring lights, handlebar grips, shifter knob and remove electrical tape for cable housings and use zip ties. 

She rides like a dream and is talk of my neighborhood.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool! I like this one.


----------



## Cralmic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks. I am toying with the idea of putting the front fender back on and making a shorter fender for the rear since the tire being oversized would rub.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 11, 2011)

*Flightliner*

I have the ladies model. Deluxe with everything but the springer. how did you get that ballon tire in that midweight frame?


----------



## Sulley (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice, i see you used a different crank setup, can you tell us what it is from.  Sulley


----------



## jpromo (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice work; I like it a lot! I'm not usually into custorations but this has got a tough and slick look about it. I like the color combo, black, red, white, then the chrome fork looks good with it all to boot.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2011)

I like it, it's the Flightliner's tough older brother! Ususally the serial is on the rear dropout, but if you sandblasted it-??? There's always that ONE bike that defies the norm.


----------



## Cralmic (Jun 29, 2012)

*Sorry for not repying guys... the messages did not hit my email? Just saw posts.*

How did I get the larger balloon tires to fit? VERY CAREFULLY! The wheelset is from a new chopper build that did not sell at my LBS so they canibalized it and I found the wheelset downstairs in the basement along with probably 100 other wheelsets. The hub is a Nexus 7 speed internal drive with drum brakes. The spacing for the wheelset was wider than what the frame would allow so I VERY CAREFULLY took a couple of my wood-working clamps and spread the frame apart just enough to accept the hub. I had to be careful so I did not crack the frame, which I did not do and just took my time. 

The front hub accept a skewer which went right into the springer fork and easy to take off to place on Yakima bike rack.
I wanted to be able to transport the bike and have the wheel removed for easy quick on/off the rack. Works well!

The crank is also made by Nexus and matches the wheelset. Of course I had to install a conversion kit to accept the crank, but is very nice. After all of the work, I have not ridden the bike much and listed on ebay and craigslist a few times and now on The Cabe. Not much interest, which is fine as I was not looking to sell for profit but as a project to spend time with my sons (they each enjoyed very much) I'll give the listings probably another week or so and then will take to my sister's cottage at Lake Erie where it can be seen riding the area and occassionally Kelly's Island.

Thanks again for the comments!

Mike


----------



## bugwagon (Aug 2, 2012)

*Higgins*



Cralmic said:


> How did I get the larger balloon tires to fit? VERY CAREFULLY! The wheelset is from a new chopper build that did not sell at my LBS so they canibalized it and I found the wheelset downstairs in the basement along with probably 100 other wheelsets. The hub is a Nexus 7 speed internal drive with drum brakes. The spacing for the wheelset was wider than what the frame would allow so I VERY CAREFULLY took a couple of my wood-working clamps and spread the frame apart just enough to accept the hub. I had to be careful so I did not crack the frame, which I did not do and just took my time.
> 
> The front hub accept a skewer which went right into the springer fork and easy to take off to place on Yakima bike rack.
> I wanted to be able to transport the bike and have the wheel removed for easy quick on/off the rack. Works well!
> ...




Good job on the restore.  You got any extra parts?  I need a headlight.


----------

